# Mason jar found



## Wilbur77 (Jun 14, 2014)

I found a mason's patent Nov 30th 1858 blue tint with the #10 on the bottom. I read these were made  between 1858 and the 1920's can anyone help pin point the date and have any knowledge on value.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 15, 2014)

Hi, 90% are worth a couple bucks. To get the age you need to supply more information and a photo or 3, pinpointing is next to impossible.


----------



## dygger60 (Jun 15, 2014)

I agree with Eric.   The Mason's Patent jars (after the patent rights ran out) were probably the most reproduced jarin history. In a relatively small span of years, many, many companies reproduced the famous patent jars.   It can give one a headache looking at the pages and pages of different patent jars with MASON or MASON'S on the front.     A picture or two might possibly narrow the search..but for nailing down a date to with in less than 10 or so years....yikes.     David


----------



## Karikeller11 (Jun 15, 2014)

If you show some pictures and a better description, I just got my "Red book No. 11 the collectors guide to old fruit jars", I will be glad to try to help.


----------



## Wilbur77 (Jun 15, 2014)

First thanks for taking the time. I'm having trouble uploading pics.. So the best description I can give is it's 5 in tall and 3 3/4 in wide with lots if air bubbles a blue tint and has a 10 crudely inscribed on the bottom, and there are no other marks besides mason's patent Nov 30th 1858. It is also not perfectly round and has a few seem lines other than the two main ones. It also has the cap that has a porcelain insert. And I found it in an 1800's cellar hole.Once I can post pics I will.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jun 16, 2014)

With nothing else to go on, generally ground lip jars date prior to 1900 and smooth lips after that.  Some glass houses started using the machines a few years before the turn of the century and some a few years after.  Picture would be helpful since "blue tint" can cover a lot of ground.  Without a very distinctive and definite blue color, I'd have to say it's probably aqua, and in that $2-$3 range.  -Tammy


----------



## Wilbur77 (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi, finally I think I have figured out how to post pictures. Please let me know if these work []


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 16, 2014)

OK, that's a later machine made bottle, 1900+. I don't think the color is too outstanding so it may not worth much to jar collectors. You might get something for it a flea market but I wouldn't guess very much.


----------



## Wilbur77 (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks for all the posts and info.


----------



## dygger60 (Jun 21, 2014)

Not a problem at all Wil...you will never know if ya don't ask.   You could have had an unlisted jar, don't worry about asking....there is good folks in here that will be more thanhappy to help with information.....   Stop in again.....     David


----------



## RED Matthews (Jul 3, 2014)

I think the ring on the bottom of the jar was created by a baffle valve.  These valves were to let in more efficient settle blow needed to push the h9t glass into the neckring - guide ring snfd the IS 52 Plunger system.   RED Matthews


----------

